# Assayer's/ Refiners?



## Ian_B (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello again I have two quick questions. First who would you recommend as a reliable and truster worthy company for doing an assay of catalytic converter material. I might have a source for a couple hundred cats so I'm thinking of doing what was posted in the 16th page of the platinumill page which is to take your cats crush the monolithic honeycomb to a powder mix it all up evenly then send a sample to get assayed. Then after the paperwork is in my hands send get into contact with a refiner to do the hard stuff.

I'm located in Ontario Canada so I'm just wondering if there is anyone good companies around these parts that people have used in the past.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Ian_B (Feb 14, 2008)

or if not around here how about companies you have used?


----------



## Irons (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.acmelab.com/cfm/index.cfm

Acme is a full-service commercial laboratory offering inorganic chemical analysis of geological materials. These include the analysis of water, vegetation, soil, sediment and rock for single and multi-element determinations using geochemical, wet-assay and fire-assay test methods.

Acme Analytical Laboratories Ltd. provides its services worldwide to the mineral exploration and mining communities. These parties include individuals, companies, universities and governments.

In Vancouver.


----------

